
A nation divided - into perfect square miles - Oatseller
http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/wilderness-resources/blogs/nation-divided-perfect-square-miles
======
billpg
Should have split the land into hexagons instead.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Lets do that on Mars! A chance to start with a clean slate.

~~~
rtkwe
I'd go with tiling pentagons myself [0] Type 15 is a personal favorite.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagonal_tiling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagonal_tiling)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
But with hexagons, you can cut a horizontal road straight through alternating
hexagons. Giving you a grid of diagonal and horizontal roads, with 4-way
roundabouts every cell width. Lots of flexibility for different traffic
densities!

------
Oatseller
the.jefferson.grid Instagram account linked in the article:
[https://instagram.com/the.jefferson.grid/](https://instagram.com/the.jefferson.grid/)

------
johansch
This stuff feels really alien to Europeans who visit the US. We're used to
really weird looking polygons with way too many vertices when dividing the
land...

(All of those vertices of course having some sort of historic explanation.)

As a city tourist though, I really like the grid street system.

------
ginko
I wonder: Are there places where you can see necessary adjustments to account
for the curvature of the Earth with this approach?

~~~
powera
My understanding is that every 36 miles, you have actual latitude/longitude
lines as the boundary, and a few of the sections are adjusted slightly so the
rest are 1 mile by 1 mile. (I don't remember the exact details)

~~~
mjevans
It's so difficult to keep latitude/longitude straight; which is both the
reason for the correction and why I looked it up to be sure. Longitude is the
measurement of east-west relative to another point of reference (the prime
meridian). Latitude is the measure of angular distance from the equator.

Even though the Earth isn't a perfect sphere, at this scale it's effective
enough to consider it one. Latitude lines will be parallel with each other.
Longitude lines converge, more closely on the greater latitude parallel.

~~~
mikestew
When my little pea brain gets confused, I remember the Jimmy Buffet song
"Changes in Latitude, Changes in Attitude", meaning that when one travels
south to the tropical islands (or at least Key West) Buffet often sings about
one's attitude changes. And since Buffet is singing about north/south
differences, latitude must...oh, never mind, it's not so simple when I write
it out. I really do use that to remember, though.

------
oldfatslow
Looks like my attempt at Cities: Skylines

